# Fruit mix



## MoneymanVape (31/3/16)

Need help with some fruit recipes.
All tfa. Dont have any creams. Got stuff like

strawberry 
blackberry 
blueberry 
mango 
dragon fruit 
jackfruit
menthol 
raspberry


----------



## Viper_SA (31/3/16)

I think you will need some punctuation marks.... Fruity menthols. Works great.


----------



## Wesley (31/3/16)

Strawberry and Dragonfruit go well together. Jackfruit on it's own is amazing with a touch of menthol, it tastes like s combination of apple, banana, watermelon and pineapple.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Need help with some fruit recipes.
> All tfa. Dont have any creams. Got stuff like strawberry blackberry blueberry mango dragon fruit jackfruit menthol raspberry



Hey

Is your menthol in crystal that you need to dilute into pg or is already diluted?


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

Something cool recipe #1

Blackberry 4%
Blueberry 2.5%
Menthol 1%
Jackfruit 2%

Steep for 1 week


----------



## MoneymanVape (31/3/16)

THANKS @Shuan. Got more through them this way. Shot.


----------



## MoneymanVape (31/3/16)

No its not crystels. Just menthol


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> No its not crystels. Just menthol



Ok so there is 3 types of menthol.... 

Eucalyptus
toothpaste 
And.... 
Vm menthol which is something else  - @Silver & @Rob Fisher 

What's a good idea is to mix some small 3ml batches of just the menthol and find the "perfect" percentage 

You can also add equal parts to existing juice to help see if the menthol will "blend"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I think you will need some punctuation marks.... Fruity menthols. Works great.


I really. ReAlLy. REALLY. Dislike menthol fruit mixes. Just wtf. Ewww.


----------



## MoneymanVape (31/3/16)

1 drop in a teaspoon is crap strong


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> 1 drop in a teaspoon is crap strong



Then dilute it down into a percentage with pure pg and work from there . 

So perhaps start with a 5% menthol in pure pg to make a diluted concentration and then mix that in small batches to find what works for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

